# elastomeric over latex



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

I have previously coated surface that was done in latex paint. This is a non masonry/stucco type surface but there are areas where I need to fill cracks. Is using elastomeric over non masonry type surface for the purpose of filling cracks okay?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I have found that elastomerics are doing a better job than some no more gap products on the market due to their high flexibility. 

Elastomeric will have no problems with adhesion over latex.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

We actually had a product training day that touched on the failure rate of no more gaps (in tubes). On external jobs where cracks are prevalent in render and adjoining sub-straights I will use an elastomeric every time. 

Mind you I live in an area that has render/stucco only and no timber work to speak of outside. I would have only painted two timber clad exteriors in my 20 years of painting.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've used a lot of elestomeric on stucco and roof's and it bonds well and you should have no problem with it on any non stucco surfaces.It can be applied to metal roofs with proper prep.
You have to have the proper mill thickness for it to be effective or it is just like regular paint and wont stretch or bridge cracks.
I know Gabe Ewing has done alot of elastomeric and might have some other tips.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mastr said:


> I have previously coated surface that was done in latex paint. This is a non masonry/stucco type surface but there are areas where I need to fill cracks. Is using elastomeric over non masonry type surface for the purpose of filling cracks okay?


 I used to paint alot of stucco. We would either rub some caulking in the bigger cracks first and rub over with a wet brush or rag to take off heavier stuff. Or use that stucco in a can stuff. Brush that in the big cracks first. 
Then use elastomeric. It will fill most of the smaller crap..


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use elastomeric on stucco and on metal roofs. Proper prep and 2 good coats and you're all set.


----------

